# Solved: MAC filter address



## christinahaha (May 3, 2009)

recently bought a HP printer
there is an error when trying to install
says that the problem could be that the MAC filter address is turned on
how can i turn this off of my orange livebox?

im currently trying windows Xp computer
wireless orange broadband
errror message is when it gets up to 100% and then says

"printer setup failed"


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Maybe you could share some details?

Please supply the following info, *exact make and models* of the equipment please.

Make *and* exact model and hardware version of the router (if a separate unit).
_Model numbers can usually be obtained from the label on the device._
Make and exact model of the printer.
Connection type, wired or wireless.
If wireless, encryption used, (none, WEP, WPA, or WPA2)
Version and patch level of Windows on all affected machines, i.e. XP (Home or Pro), SP1-SP2-SP3, Vista (Home, Business, Ultimate), etc.

Please give an exact description of your problem symptoms, *including the exact text of any error messages.*


If you're using a wireless connection, have you tried a direct connection with a cable to see if that changes the symptoms? 
For wireless issues, have you disabled all encryption on the router to see if you can connect that way?


----------



## christinahaha (May 3, 2009)

JohnWill said:


> Maybe you could share some details?
> 
> Please supply the following info, *exact make and models* of the equipment please.
> 
> ...


Router: Orange Livebox
Model Number: 
Connection Type : Wired to Computer and a phone, obviously wireless to a Macintosh and Vista Laptop, also providing internet to Main Computer which is XP

Printer: HP C4580 All-In-One Wireless Printer
Connection type: Either through a USB or Wireless - we are aiming for wireless here
Encription used? Im guessing that is what we use to connect to the internet with, we currently have a WEP number 
(seems that whatever number we put in when we isntall the printer - whether it is right or wrong, it still continues to reach full installation before failing...???)

Laptop Windows Vista
Main computer Windows XP upgraded to Pro i think SP2 i think

Basically we go to install the product via the software..
it goes through the network -> searches for network printers -> the printer is detected so I click Next -> it shows an install bar and says "Waiting for printer setup to finish" then at 100% it says "Printer setup has failed to complete."

no other explanation that isall.
then the wireless diagnostic comes out, and it says that 
"MAC address filtering may be enabled on your wireless router.this can prevent your HP from connecting to your wireless network during setup.temporarily disale MAC address filtering on your wireless ruter. Then you run the wireless network setup to configure your HP printer"

then at the bottom it is all PASS until it gets to No filtering which says FAIL.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Did you try disabling all encryption on the router and seeing if the printer will install?

SInce you won't be carrying the printer around, I'd recommend connecting it wired to the network, it's much easier and more stable. You can still print to it from wireless workstations.


----------



## christinahaha (May 3, 2009)

aparantly you cna either do USB OR wireless - so no can do!

but i found a solution!
i had to press a little button under my livebox (button 1) that set it into pairing mode for 10 minutes whilst i got it all together - even though i was ALREADY on pairing mode.
weird huh?
thank you so much for th ehelp !


----------

